# Blind Card Cutting



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I seen this shot done by a famous black powder gun expert. I immediately thought why not with a slingshot. The shot involves the usual cutting of the card with an additional card in front and facing the shooter to hide the card to be cut. The end result is the first shield card with a hole in it and the second card cut in half. The shooter cannot see the card to be cut. Hence the blind card cut. Next shot a Blind Match Light ! :shocked:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Its only a good if you can repeat it :


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Another one :


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Zen and the Art of Slingshot Shooting by Treefork!!!!

Awesome shot!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Bring on the matches!

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy My friend outstanding in your shooting skills...Were do I sign -up for lessons?....When your Hot ..Your Hot..~AKAoldmiser


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Wow! What shooter did you use in these clips? Unbelievable shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pilgrim said:


> Wow! What shooter did you use in these clips? Unbelievable shooting!


A small symmetrical basic TTF ergo design.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great shooting TF!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another fantastic shot!!!!

Blind gambler, blind gambler, blind gambler!!!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Another fantastic shot!!!!
> 
> Blind gambler, blind gambler, blind gambler!!!!! :wave:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


That would be tough !!! :iono:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great! Thats almost a blindfolded shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You're awesome man!


----------



## Slingashot (Oct 30, 2013)

Totally awesome shot(s) TF - making the impossible possible !!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man Marty, you is zoned in on everything Bud!!!!!!!! Great job!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for showing us how to use the force, Master Jedi Treefork.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Jedi. .............. or perhaps Sith lord?

Insane shooting. Well done.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank all for viewing and the kind comments. Sharing the videos makes it more real. Glad there are some that appreciate the shooting aspect of slingshots. There is such a thrill when what seems impossible becomes a reality. Our little silly toys can be pretty amazing. I think it raises an awareness and is a good way of getting others interested in shooting slingshots.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*You never cease to amaze.*


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Now We Know About Your Secret X-Ray Vision! The Feds Will Be Taking You To Area 51 Any Moment Now!

Great Shot, It's Just Outstanding To See What A Slingshot Can Do.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy cow! I didn't even know this was possible well done!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Dang treefork! You scary!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> Another one :


What is your band setup and ammo when cutting cards?

Tom


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Another one :
> ...


In this one I used 3/4 " x 5/8 " taper x 8 1/2' Length with 5/8 '' glass marbles. Yes marbles are accurate in-spite of popular opinion.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Thanks for such a quick response TF! This helps me a lot. I've never tried using marbles but if you are doing blind card cutting with them I would think popular opinion needs an update. 

I have been using 1" Straight cut TBG bands with 7/16" steel so I would think I am getting enough velocity for a cut, but maybe I have crappy cards or a poor clamp method. The cards are getting hit but they are buckling up to halfway through rather than cutting cleanly as seen in your videos.

Tom


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > SamuraiSamoht said:
> ...


It seems like a quality card is needed. I use casino cards. The Bicycle brand is good. If your hitting the edge of the card that is the main thing. Make sure your standing square with the card. Move left and right till you see the edge only. It takes a lot of experimentation to get it right. The more you experiment the better the shot you become so its a win /win situation.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Thanks again. Ill get my hands on some better cards and see how it goes as I play around with various bands and ammo.

Tom


----------

